# Failed to run fixit



## devilfrog (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,
I've installed FreeBSD on a machine without monitor and keyboard using the serial console. Then I tried to change configuration using the fixit from the installation DVD. Right after running the fixit tool from the menu I got an error message that the system failed to create the ld.so. I was able to continue and get to the #Fixit shell but was not able to run any command.

Is there a way to fix fixit? Is it related to my headless configuration?

Thanks in advance


----------

